# Old hippie....Looking for info on Amsterdam tours



## spontcumb (Nov 30, 2007)

Greetings to all!!

I apologize if I'm putting this post in the wrong place, (still fairly new here). I was wondering if anyone has any info on where/how to find the best deals on trips to Amsterdam? I'm in the US in Wisconsin. I would also enjoy hearing about other's who've visited the city. Any good stories to tell?

Peace,
Jeff


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey got back from the Dam 3 weeks ago it rocks. I just paked up my backpack and tent and took off. I didnt do any tours since I have been a couple times beforand know the city. Its very easy to get around Amsterdam the public transit is really good. I recommend staying at Camping Zeeberg Camping Zeeburg Amsterdam - welcome They offer cabins and are open all year round. Its a 10- 15 min Tram ride from cental station. very easy to get to. The have all the emenidies like washer dryer hot shower resturant That you can burn weed in. Also a nice gift shop. If you have any more questions about the Dam let me know I know all the right coffeeshops to go to aswell


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 30, 2007)

If you want to stay in centraal near all of the coffeeshops, you can get a
small hotel room for around 60 euro ($75-$80). Like I said, the rooms are
small but your paying to be in the heart of Amsterdam. 

You could also stay in one of the many hostels around the city and save 
alot of money...just bring a sleeping bag or something.


----------



## spontcumb (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the information. A couple of years ago, I promised my 2 sons that b4 I die, I'm going to take them to Amsterdam. I was there in 1970 on a band tour. I was right there, in Amsterdam. I was like 17 years old and hadn't started smoking dope yet. I kick myself in the ass everytime I think about that lol Oh well, now is the time so thanks again. Peace!


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 1, 2007)

spontcumb said:


> Hey, thanks for the information. A couple of years ago, I promised my 2 sons that b4 I die, I'm going to take them to Amsterdam. I was there in 1970 on a band tour. I was right there, in Amsterdam. I was like 17 years old and hadn't started smoking dope yet. I kick myself in the ass everytime I think about that lol Oh well, now is the time so thanks again. Peace!


Don't kick your self man the whole smoking in Amsterdam was just getting started in the 70's you would most likely be hard pressed to find the great stuff they have to offer nowadays. I say now is a better time than any to take a trip there. I hope you and your sons have a good time!!! I went with my father last year it was a blast! especially since we are Dutch decent!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

good luck man...thats sound like a trip....for you and your sons to enjoy to its fullest!...all the best on your travels!


----------



## tckfui (Dec 1, 2007)

Glad to see you got back matsso I thought you were a gonner 
Now is the best time to go?
I heard that they were making it illegal for coffeshops to serve both bud and alcohol... did they do that yet???


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 1, 2007)

It has been in affect for yeaes now ther is only like 20% of coffee shops that serve booze anyway nother there will be 0 its not a big deal anyway if you want a drink go to a bar want a joint go to a coffee shop


----------



## tckfui (Dec 1, 2007)

yea its not a big deal to me, it would just be nice... 
But I dont care as long as they got bud!!!


----------



## back2thedam (Dec 2, 2007)

*http://www.thebigtrip.us/webcam1.html try milehigh`s site. i usually stay in Haarlem, much cleaner than dam*


----------



## spontcumb (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Mattso101. I've finally set up my trip to Amsterdam with my boys, (adults actually...lol). I was wondering if you could give me some info on public transportation. How does the system work and can/should I consider ordering the tix online? What do you know about the Strip card...(strippenkaart). We're staying in Haarlem but I'm confused about the "getting around" stuff. Thanks and Happy New Year to all!

Peace,
Jeff


----------



## ubiq (Dec 28, 2007)

Pick up the Rough Guide to Amsterdam. Flights from Mpls are direct and pretty reasonable - Northwest and KLM have several trips a day. If you're staying for a while, look into renting an apartment - especially if there are several in your group. You'll save having to buy meals out, there's tons of them available -- we alway rent an apt. when visiting. Central A'dam's very busy during the day (freakishly so when you're blasted), the recommendation for Harlaam's something I'd look into, it's a much quieter city and about 20 minutes by train from Amsterdam - city center looks like the 1700s w/ electricity - might do that myself next time (check out the Frans Hals museum if you get there). LOTS of art and history and architecture and BIKES. LOTS of bikes. You can get anywhere w/ the public transportation and trains, we rented a car first time, wouldn't do it again - much easier and more comfortable getting around on the public transport.


----------



## ssssMokin / (Dec 29, 2007)

Jeff,
I hope I'm not too late! My Wife and I had the GREATEST stay at [email protected]

I'm just saying these guys are GREAT! Like when we did shrooms and couldn't get out of our glass box entrance.... There they were, ready to tell us to push the BIG RED bar we were both petrified to push! Really just E Mail them I think you'll like the comodations and the price. Don't forget to log your TRIPS in the little sign in books. We spent a good couple hours going over the short history of the room we stayed in. Hey waht can I say? I totally enjoyed it


----------



## 420fantasy (Dec 30, 2007)

Wife and I have been there several times. Summer is definately the best. Winter is cold, wet and nasty almost all the time. We've always stayed at the Piet Heim Hotel across the street from Vodelpark. Its just a short walk to everything. We aleays liked the coffee shop Rookies. Word of caution: Don't rent a car!!!! Driving is tough, and parking is even worse. Hope this helps


----------



## spontcumb (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for all of the great information. I really appreciate it. There now appears to be a glitch though because my ex-wife has got something up her butt. She's "holding" some of her own issues about her life over our kids' head. She's basically telling them that if they go, she's going to make their lives miserable. And she will do that. Too bad though. I've got all of the arrangements/reservations made.....we are staying in Haarlem. My ex can be intimidating and just plain mean. But enough of my babbling. I just wanted to thank you all for the great info and assistance. I truly believe this is going to be an incredible experience! Happy New Year to all!!

Jeff
PS: If her black magic works on my boys, (they're both over 18 and are adults), and they choose not to go, I'll have two extra tix. Anyone care to join me...lol


----------



## ubiq (Jan 1, 2008)

Very cool, you'll have a great time. There's a big Willy Wortel's down by the train station (a chain coffee shop), place was really hoppin' when we visited (a Saturday eve). Nice selection of goods there. Stopped in and asked for a very strong sativa and the guy suggested NY Diesel. Worked for me, I still can't get over walking into a pot shop and asking for something specific, and then having SEVERAL options... too much fun. The pre-rolled joints you can buy - the "funnel bazookas" - are rolled w/ tobacco - if you don't do tobacco, you can buy grams and roll your own. 

Enjoy, and report back -


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Jan 2, 2008)

What's a cheaper mode of transportation to Amsterdam if your staying there like a week or two, train or bike?


----------



## spontcumb (Jan 26, 2008)

I was just wondering if I should order a Eurail Pass online before we leave for Amsterdam or just buy tickets over there? We want to spend 2 days in Paris and I'm totally confused by what I'm reading online. Any info greatly appreciated!!! Peace


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 26, 2008)

It re4ally all depends how much train travel your doing. I spent three months in Europe and got a euro rail pass in Nor America it paid for its self in two weeks! Just this fall I went to Holland and germany and bought a pass and it was well worth it. But I did travel alot on the train. If you are going to buy the Eurorail pass of ANY KIND. Buy it BEFORE you leave for europe, it will save you MEGA $$. if your only going to be on the train ounce or twice you may as well just buy point to point tickets while over there.

I recomend buying a Eurorail pass from a travel agent in North America it will be the same price as on the net and they will help you ALOT with all the options you have. this will be the easyist and most secure. I hope you have a great time if you have any other question about Europe Amsterdam or train passes I will be glad to help

Matt 
!


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 26, 2008)

oh yea I know a few really good coffeeshops to visit if you want info on them!


----------



## spontcumb (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey Matt! Thanks for the info. We are only going to be over there for one week. My kids, (ages 21 & 19), want to go to Paris for 2 days (one night). That's about the only train travel we'll be doing outside of just getting around Amsterdam. The US Dollar is worth crap so I don't want to spend a lot of bucks on things I might not need or can get over there at a better price. BTW: I just harvested my indoor grow of Purple Star and I wish I could email you all a sample...lol. It's really quite nice. Anyway, thanks again for the info I'll be thinking of you all in March when I'm in the "Dam! Peace

PS: Please do. I would appreciate a list of coffee shops.


----------

